# Fleetwood Mac Manchester



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Went to see Fleetwood Mac last night at the Manchester Arena, we had front row seats and were told we could stand at the stage edge, here's a few pics


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Great pics... they're looking damn old now tho!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Not Jealous... Much


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

Extremely jealous here! How were they?


----------

